# I Feel Bad



## drifter (Dec 21, 2014)

My daughter and two grandsons bought me new computer and I feel terrible they spent that much money on me. I would like to ask my daughter to return it for refund. I'm not sure what to do. I feel bad about accepting it. Any advice?


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 21, 2014)

They wanted you to have it.  It brings them joy. So sit back and enjoy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

I think you should not feel so bad about it at all, and accept it graciously.  Just think how disappointed your daughter and her sons will feel if you reject it and tell her to return it for refund.  They will be the ones to feel bad then.  Just think how excited they were to plan and shop for the gift for you, and you would likely make their holiday less enjoyable to know that you weren't happy with what they gave.  Trust me, they wouldn't forget it, if you make them return the present.  It's the season of giving, can you consider re-thinking your reaction to your Christmas gift? Just my thoughts on the matter, of course you have to do what's in your own heart. :sentimental:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 21, 2014)

What GL and SB said. Enjoy!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

OH I agree with all that's been said. Drifter you obviously are as kind as your daughter or you wouldn't be feeling bad at how much it cost, but your daughter clearly wanted you to have the computer, and so therefore do her and your grandkids  a good turn and enjoy it for all it's worth!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2014)

Just say thank you and enjoy it.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 22, 2014)

Accept it and enjoy.
they obviously thought about it, clubbed together and bought it......for you.
don't return it, because then they will feel bad.
so; accept graciously; and enjoy...no guilt needed here; from either side.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 22, 2014)

It's not the monetary value of the computer, it's the *love *that bought it and gave it .... Be touched and humbled that you mean that much to them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 22, 2014)

I never feel bad when someone gives me a gift, even if it's an expensive one........but, that's me.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2014)

Drifter, Accept this thoughtful gift with a big smile and many thanks to them.

  Please *Don't spoil THEIR * Christmas.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 22, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> OH I agree with all that's been said. Drifter you obviously are as kind as your daughter or you wouldn't be feeling bad at how much it cost, but your daughter clearly wanted you to have the computer, and so therefore do her and your grandkids  a good turn and enjoy it for all it's worth!!



I agree with hollydolly, they love you and want to show that love.  Their love reflects you.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 22, 2014)

Drifter, I can really relate to where you are coming from. My daughter shows up with expensive gifts for me, and I feel bad that she spent the money to do that. 
However, HER pleasure and joy is from seeing my eyes light up and sparkle when I receive the gift. I am sure that this is where your family is at as well. 
Regardless of what the package is, the true gift is the LOVE that comes with the gift. 
Welcome the gift as the love that it is, and thank them accordingly, and remember that love each time your fingers touch the key board.
It is the greatest blessing to give and receive such love....


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm reminded of the _Honeymooners_ episode where Ralph hocked his bowling ball to buy Alice a Christmas present. 

Meanwhile, she had bought him a new bowling ball bag.

Drifter, I get the feeling there's a lot more to the story than you related, in which case all I could offer would be to do what is best for _them_.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2014)

Keep it, Drifter. I agree with all the previous comments. Enjoy!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2014)

My guess drifter, is that your Daughter learned to be generous from you.  Think of them every time you use it!  You are blessed to have them in your life!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

Georgia Lady said:


> They wanted you to have it.  It brings them joy. So sit back and enjoy.



I agree with lady  It does give joy to give a present.  Congrats too, wonderful kids you have


----------



## drifter (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments and advice. I 'm now sitting at my desk using my new iMac. My daughter and I bridled, saddled, and got this thing up and going at a gentle gallop a few minutes ago.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 22, 2014)

Good on you both!


----------



## Raven (Dec 22, 2014)

Enjoy your new computer drifter and be thankful you have such a loving family.
Tell them how much you appreciate their gift.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

ah, good for you Drifter!!  Nice computer you have there Woohoo!!  Ridem, cowboy!


----------



## drifter (Dec 22, 2014)

Good looking horse. Whiteface not bad either.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh ! ! an iMac ! ! That is awesome Drifter. I am sure that you will love that !  My Daughter has one of those, and she is an Apple devotee.  You can even watch your iTunes movies on there just like on the new Apple TV.  I had Robin's MacAir for a whle, and it was a superb laptop, but I  am just too spoiled with the iPad to really use anything else now. 

Did you know that you can take all of your photos from the photostream and use them for the screensaver on the Apple TV ? That is what I like to do, and enjoy seeing my pictures floating across the screen.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> ah, good for you Drifter!!  Nice computer you have there Woohoo!!  Ridem, cowboy!
> 
> View attachment 12093



And what about those Wranglers, can't beat those!! LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Dec 22, 2014)

Drifter, you are such a giver to all, and maybe you have forgotten just how important it is to recieve.  By recieving graciously you are teaching your family the pleasure of giving.  :wave:


----------



## drifter (Dec 23, 2014)

Mickey Mouse, I'll have to take this one step at a time, Happy. I'm semi-ignorant. Cheers.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 23, 2014)

If your pictures are all in the iMac, then you should be able to put them on the Apple TV.

1.On the Apple TV main page, go to settings.
2. find screensaver
3. It is probably on the national geograpic one, but if you scroll down, somewhere on there it will say something about using your photostream. Choose that, and then click preview to see if it worked.

You also need to enable the "home-sharing" so it will find your computer.  A little playing around with it, and you should have it working. 
Merry Christmas ! !


----------

